# ECSA - qualification evaluation



## rakeshr13 (Feb 5, 2013)

I have been contacted by ECSA with an interview date this month for the qualification assessment personal interview as they said that the outcome depends on the interview. I would like to know the focus of this interview ? will it be focused on my work exp or engineering studies or both ? will there be a written examination of any sort or just a formal meeting to discuss the subjects and my final year project work covered during graduate studies ? 

Thanks


----------



## Oz_Child (Jan 28, 2013)

rakeshr13 said:


> I have been contacted by ECSA with an interview date this month for the qualification assessment personal interview as they said that the outcome depends on the interview. I would like to know the focus of this interview ? will it be focused on my work exp or engineering studies or both ? will there be a written examination of any sort or just a formal meeting to discuss the subjects and my final year project work covered during graduate studies ?
> 
> Thanks


hi Rakesh,

Are you applying for Professional Registration (PR) candidate registration? If your qualification is not recognised on the Washington Accord or one of the international Accords then they will interview you to determine what you learnt in the university or tech school for both registrations. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## rakeshr13 (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks for the reply ! 

My interview is tomorrow and depending on the outcome, I will be able to register as a candidate or a professional engineer.


----------



## Anil09 (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi Rakesh,

I am also at present making my application for ECSA assessment for foreign qualifications. I heard that interview will take place during assessment process. Would you please let me know how your has been and what are the areas they interview (examinations/technical interview/) 

Please can you please help me in the process.

Best Regards,
Anil


----------



## rakeshr13 (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi Anil, 

once u send them your application, you will be called for an interview for an initial qualification assessment. They will basically ask you questions regarding the syllabus, structure, system of examinations, project work etc.. basically to explore the course curriculum that you had and details of the university you attended eg.. details of the staff, facilities etc... 

This is only to establish the level of equivalency of your Indian degree .... 

Based on this interview they will determine if you are eligible for candidate or professional registration. I had my interview recently, I am awaiting this outcome... Hope this helps you... 

Thanks 
Rakesh


----------



## Anil09 (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi Rakesh,

Thank you very much for the info.

Would you also please let me know if SAQA also has similar process of interview.

Best Regards,
Anil


----------



## rakeshr13 (Feb 5, 2013)

no such interviews for SAQA...


----------



## Anil09 (Feb 21, 2013)

Thank you for the info!
Would you please let me know if i can make application to SAQA & ECSA simultaneously or one by one.


----------



## huvhe (Aug 1, 2014)

*ECSA Qualification Evaluation*

I have been contacted by ECSA with an interview date this month for the qualification assessment personal interview and i would like to register as a candidate engineer. I would like to know the focus of this interview?
Many thanks


----------



## huvhe (Aug 1, 2014)

*ECSA Qualification Evaluation*

I have been contacted by ECSA with an interview date this month for the qualification assessment personal interview would like to register as a candidate engineer. I would like to know what they usually ask in those kind of interviews. Will there be a written examination of any sort or just a formal meeting to discuss the subjects and my final year project work covered during graduate studies ? 
Many thanks.


----------



## goodmrng1947 (Aug 25, 2014)

huvhe said:


> I have been contacted by ECSA with an interview date this month for the qualification assessment personal interview would like to register as a candidate engineer. I would like to know what they usually ask in those kind of interviews. Will there be a written examination of any sort or just a formal meeting to discuss the subjects and my final year project work covered during graduate studies ?
> Many thanks.


Hello,
I want to know how do i get SAQA things taken care. I will be applying for Critical Skilled Visa soon.
Many Thanks
HD


----------



## quddoos80 (Apr 26, 2015)

rakeshr13 said:


> I have been contacted by ECSA with an interview date this month for the qualification assessment personal interview as they said that the outcome depends on the interview. I would like to know the focus of this interview ? will it be focused on my work exp or engineering studies or both ? will there be a written examination of any sort or just a formal meeting to discuss the subjects and my final year project work covered during graduate studies ?
> 
> Thanks


Dear,
Can you help me regarding to ECSA registration, I am from Pakistan and have got SAQA Certificate. Now i have to take the qualification assessment from ECSA, How i can get.
when i will apply to ECSA for qualification Assessment, then the application receipt i will get fro ECSA, On the behalf of this receipt of application i can apply for critical skills visa or not.please guide me on this critical issue.


----------



## Klipspringer (Feb 21, 2015)

You will first have to pass ECSA's educational evaluation. This process may take a long time (months). Make sure your application is complete and as detailed as possible. ECSA wants hard copies of everything, your qualifications have to be certified and they even want your application form to be signed and stamped by a Commissioner of Oaths . You have to print out the annexures on their website and complete them in as much detail about your course as possible. Basically what they want to see is that your engineering degree covers the same subjects as a South African degree, so you have to show them that by giving as much information about your degree as possible. You also need to provide a certified detailed academic record or transcript of all courses completed during your degree with English translation. Then you have to submit your degree to a company called MIE who will verify that you did obtain the qualification at the said institution and the document is not forged. You will have to pay MIE for this service and include their certificate in your application along with your proof of payment for the evaluation, and very importantly your full final year design project/thesis with a detailed summary in English. 

I have to warn you that ECSA is full of **** and you may have a very frustrating time dealing with them. They are very hard to reach and rarely respond to emails. They are not transparent about their process at all and will not communicate anything to you, whether they have received your application, whether your evaluation has taken place, when it will take place, etc. You will feel completely in the dark while dealing with them. They only have evaluation meetings once a month, so if something is missing from your application you will have to courier it to them and your evaluation will be postponed to the next month's meeting only. After that they may still require you to meet with them to discuss your qualifications or experience, either in person or via Skype. This whole process can take many months and they don't care that you are stuck waiting for them before you can apply for your critical skills visa. 

When you have passed their educational evaluation you can apply to register as a candidate or professional engineer. Then you can ask them for a letter to say you have applied to register, which you can then use to apply for your critical skills visa. 

There is also the possibility of applying for the visa with a letter from ECSA that says you have started the educational evaluation, which is the first part of the registration process, but it is not sure your consul or home affairs will accept this letter and your visa may be rejected. Many embassies are still looking for proof of registration even though there is a new directive from Home Affairs that says you only need a letter that says you have started the registration. 

If someone else is reading this and wondering about this crazy educational evaluation process, you might not have to go through it if you're from a country that is a signatory to either the Dublin, Washington or Sydney accords. However, you need to have obtained your degree after your country signed the accord. Unfortunately Pakistan is not a signatory to these accords and neither is any European country bar the UK and Ireland.


----------



## Klipspringer (Feb 21, 2015)

Just to give an update on my message above that you might find welcoming: my partner just got his critical skills visa today (1 year visa) with just the first letter from ECSA that says they are busy evaluating his skills and that it is the first part of the registration process. Up until today it looked highly unlikely that he would get the visa, because the embassy kept on asking for a letter that proves council registration. Maybe you can hand in a copy of Directive 22 along with your visa application. The directive states that now you only need a letter from the council that says you started the registration process. Good luck!


----------



## rajeswar2015 (Feb 3, 2015)

I have sent a application for education evaluation on March 30, ECSA informed me that my application is in process with education department. How long should we wait for this process to be completed? Is there any friends waiting for their outcome too?

thanks


----------



## rajeswar2015 (Feb 3, 2015)

Hi, any friends got confirmation from ECSA recently or any one waiting for outcome from ECSA?

thanks


----------



## Klipspringer (Feb 21, 2015)

Still waiting since first sending in the application in January this year.


----------



## rajeswar2015 (Feb 3, 2015)

Good day Klipspringer

Thanks for the reply, Wish you get it soon. 
your explanation on ECSA process is very true.

They don't reply for mail regarding the present status of application also

thanks


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Thank you Klipspringer, 

I couldn't have explained the process any clearer myself. Good luck with the rest of the registration process.


----------



## Dula (Apr 12, 2017)

Hie Klipspringer,

I also got the one year visa having attached the "ECSA Evaluation in Process" Letter. My question is since this is already a critical skills visa can l not go ahead and apply for Perm Res, and also can you apply for Perm Res on a "Candidate Prof Eng/Tech" Certificate?


----------



## Akhil003 (Apr 27, 2018)

hi rakesh,

I am currently in India and will get SAQA certificate in 10 days and then I will be applying for Professional body registration for Mechanical Engineer with ECSA. So how will my interview take place? or this interview is compulsary?

kindly advise


----------



## jacob chacko (Mar 30, 2018)

Akhil003 said:


> hi rakesh,
> 
> I am currently in India and will get SAQA certificate in 10 days and then I will be applying for Professional body registration for Mechanical Engineer with ECSA. So how will my interview take place? or this interview is compulsary?
> 
> kindly advise


Interview is required,


----------



## Akhil003 (Apr 27, 2018)

Whether this interview was telephonic or skype ? I am presently applying for professional body registration ECSA from india so just out of curiosity I am asking.


----------



## jacob chacko (Mar 30, 2018)

Akhil003 said:


> Whether this interview was telephonic or skype ? I am presently applying for professional body registration ECSA from india so just out of curiosity I am asking.


Personal interview at their office Johannesburg.


----------



## sadhana Mishra (Aug 27, 2019)

rakeshr13 said:


> Thanks for the reply !
> 
> My interview is tomorrow and depending on the outcome, I will be able to register as a candidate or a professional engineer.


Hi Rajesh,

I am planning to submit my application for Permanent resident under the Critical skills visa. I am busy gathering all the documents. There is something i need clarity on.

I am Qualified as Mechanical Engineer but never worked in the relevant industry. i am having 12 yr of experience in IT and i do have SAQA and IITPSA certificate.

Do i really need ECSA registration for my PR application. if i should go for it, what application need to apply as there are lots of option in ECSA site.

As per my understanding, i need to apply for either CANDIDATE ENGINEERING TECHNOLOGIST or Candidate Engineering. Please advise.


----------



## Dynree (Nov 29, 2021)

Klipspringer said:


> You will first have to pass ECSA's educational evaluation. This process may take a long time (months). Make sure your application is complete and as detailed as possible. ECSA wants hard copies of everything, your qualifications have to be certified and they even want your application form to be signed and stamped by a Commissioner of Oaths . You have to print out the annexures on their website and complete them in as much detail about your course as possible. Basically what they want to see is that your engineering degree covers the same subjects as a South African degree, so you have to show them that by giving as much information about your degree as possible. You also need to provide a certified detailed academic record or transcript of all courses completed during your degree with English translation. Then you have to submit your degree to a company called MIE who will verify that you did obtain the qualification at the said institution and the document is not forged. You will have to pay MIE for this service and include their certificate in your application along with your proof of payment for the evaluation, and very importantly your full final year design project/thesis with a detailed summary in English.
> 
> I have to warn you that ECSA is full of **** and you may have a very frustrating time dealing with them. They are very hard to reach and rarely respond to emails. They are not transparent about their process at all and will not communicate anything to you, whether they have received your application, whether your evaluation has taken place, when it will take place, etc. You will feel completely in the dark while dealing with them. They only have evaluation meetings once a month, so if something is missing from your application you will have to courier it to them and your evaluation will be postponed to the next month's meeting only. After that they may still require you to meet with them to discuss your qualifications or experience, either in person or via Skype. This whole process can take many months and they don't care that you are stuck waiting for them before you can apply for your critical skills visa.
> 
> ...


Hie
can you kindly message me on whatsapp +263772 920 282


----------

